# Know any gun stock makers?



## CScallmaker (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys I was wondering if there were any gunstock makers here on this site or if anyone knew any...I was seeing if they had scraps that don't use that I could have to make some duck calls out of...if anybody does maybe we can do some trading or work out a price


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope, but I betcha any cabinet shop or similar, would have scraps they are willing to get rid of. But if it was me, I'd check craigslist; tons of free wood, scraps, or trees, yours for the hauling.


----------



## seahawk65 (Oct 9, 2012)

You don't say where you are located, but I know a guy here in Iowa that builds gun stocks, mostly for old flintlock rifles. I don't know if he has any scraps or would want to mess with the time to send them away? If you are interested, let me know and I will talk to him.


----------



## CScallmaker (Jan 11, 2013)

seahawk65 said:


> You don't say where you are located, but I know a guy here in Iowa that builds gun stocks, mostly for old flintlock rifles. I don't know if he has any scraps or would want to mess with the time to send them away? If you are interested, let me know and I will talk to him.


Yea I would be interested...I'm located in Mississippi and I'd pay shipping and stuff if he would like


----------



## seahawk65 (Oct 9, 2012)

I will talk to him and let you know...


----------



## CScallmaker (Jan 11, 2013)

seahawk65 said:


> I will talk to him and let you know...


Sounds good thanks man


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

I tried to get to this sooner.

This fellow "nice guy" does supply gun stock blanks of the highest quality. And, does have small pieces at what I think are at reasonable prices.
Along with many other fine woods.
I take my wife there, she goes crazy over the woods, and buys the best he has.
Keeps me busy for sure.

Jensen Hardwoods


----------

